# Cut ear, what do I do?



## rannmiller

So stupid Milo bit Peyton's poor floppy ear and now it has a nick in it that wont' stop bleeding.

For now, her ear has been taped to her head with a telfa pad taped directly to the cut and a stupid e-collar that knocks down everything and stabs me in the legs and drives her crazy. Her head is itchy, she is miserable, I'm miserable, she won't sleep hardly at all at night because her head is so itchy, someone please help! 

This happened on Friday, we took the wrap off on Monday and it was still bleeding so we re-wrapped it and the vet said to bring her back on Friday to re-check it. My dog trainer who is now working with me on getting stupid Milo to stop being such a jerk (he almost went back to his former rescue group after this little stunt but they told me he'd probably be put to sleep so they offered me free in-home training instead), anyway, the trainer told me to get this stuff that's like liquid skin but it's almost like in a band-aide form and to super glue it to her ear so she can still shake and scratch at it but it won't come off until it heals and it will hold all the blood in (my living room and kitchen now look like a murder scene thanks to this delightful incident btw). 

So, any recommendations? Do I keep the stupid head wrap on until Friday and hope that it's clotted by then? (yes, I've had 3 different clotting tests done on her so I know that's not the issue) Do I sneak the liquid skin thing into the head wrap until then to make sure that it stays? Do I just scrap the head bandage and go with the liquid skin thing completely? Or if you have any other, better, more effective solutions, trust me I'm open to anything at this point! 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## DaneMama

I would do a local anesthetic and put a few sutures in and possibly cauterize the rest if needed. I wouldn't want just a small cut like that to become an aural hematoma. Especially since it doesnt seem to be healing well on it's own (probably right on a blood vessel). Poor Peyton! Keep us posted on what you decide to do!


----------



## rannmiller

the vet said there's really no where to put a suture, unfortunately! cauterizing it sounds good though, I'll ask her about that today.


----------



## werecatrising

I second the cauterizing. Poor Peyton.


----------



## rannmiller

Ok so we took off the bandage today and there was a beautiful scab! Happy as could be, I looked away for one second and the little stinker shook her head and that was the end of that. So they threw another head bandage on, "Oh well, we'll check it again on Monday!" So I let them knowing full well I was heading to the store straight after work to get the supplies necessary to take care of this myself. 

As per my dog trainer's suggestion, I got some liquid skin, blister band aides, and super glue. I'm sure you can already see where I'm going with this. I took the stupid head bandage off, applied the liquid bandage generously (stupid of me since it took longer to dry with so much on there), put super glue all around the edges of the band aide, and stuck the band aide over the cut. Then I re-super glued the edge of the band aide that's on the edge of her ear because I sucked at band aide placement in the midst of trying not to glue myself to her ear as well. And voila! 5 minutes and no blood leakage yet! 

My trainer assures me it will fall off on its own in 3 or so weeks when it has finally healed and we no longer have to deal with itchy head bandages or awkward, obnoxious e-collars! Let's seriously hope this works or I'm going to look like an idiot at work on Monday when I have to explain why my dog's ear has super glue and a band aide all over it.


----------



## xxshaelxx

*rolls around laughing*

Couldn't you have waited until I was there to do the unwrapping and taping?! I would have loved to roll around on your floor, laughing my butt off!


----------



## briannalina

rannmiller said:


> Ok so we took off the bandage today and there was a beautiful scab! Happy as could be, I looked away for one second and the little stinker shook her head and that was the end of that. So they threw another head bandage on, "Oh well, we'll check it again on Monday!" So I let them knowing full well I was heading to the store straight after work to get the supplies necessary to take care of this myself.
> 
> As per my dog trainer's suggestion, I got some liquid skin, blister band aides, and super glue. I'm sure you can already see where I'm going with this. I took the stupid head bandage off, applied the liquid bandage generously (stupid of me since it took longer to dry with so much on there), put super glue all around the edges of the band aide, and stuck the band aide over the cut. Then I re-super glued the edge of the band aide that's on the edge of her ear because I sucked at band aide placement in the midst of trying not to glue myself to her ear as well. And voila! 5 minutes and no blood leakage yet!
> 
> My trainer assures me it will fall off on its own in 3 or so weeks when it has finally healed and we no longer have to deal with itchy head bandages or awkward, obnoxious e-collars! Let's seriously hope this works or I'm going to look like an idiot at work on Monday when I have to explain why my dog's ear has super glue and a band aide all over it.


Thank you so much for posting your experience! My dog has the same exact issue with his floppy ear. He has a cut right at the tip of his ear that won't heal...it clots but it won't stop bleeding because he shakes his head vigorously from the irritation. I bought some liquid bandage and will get some super glue later today. I had other people tell me to use super glue but I'm uncomfortable applying superglue directly on an open wound. (The cut is directly on the tip of his ear so it's not like I can pinch the skin together and seal the cut.) I'll let you guys know how it goes. Wish me luck!


----------

